# Websites you can't live without



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

www.askandyaboutclothes.com

www.nationalreview.com

www.tnr.com

www.bloomberg.com

www.slate.com

www.theatlantic.com

www.amazon.com

www.lufthansa.com

www.andrewsullivan.com

www.mavs.com

www.salon.com

www.economist.com

www.americanexpress.com

www.bankofamerica.com

www.faz.net

www.timesonline.co.uk


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

ebay.com

aa.com

flyertalk.com

webflyer.com

xe.com (currency calculator)

drudgereport.com

realclearpolitics.com

michellemalkin.com

askandyaboutclothes.com

styleforum.net

imdb.com

soonersports.com

carlofranco.com ... OK, that was gratuitous.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jill,

soonersports.com? Have you gotten over the Tech "victory" yet? And anything we need to know about Carlo Franco products for Christmas? (shipping timeframes, gift boxing, etc.) And I think the forum will agree that gratuitous plugs from fine merchants such as yourself are A-OK.

Karl


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Mmmmm. You must be referring to the NON-1st Down which resulted in this NON-touchdown to win the game: 
Not that we're bitter or anything!

Actually, we have 30 new patterns scheduled to come in just before Christmas. So who knows if they'll make it. Worst case, we simplified the a little to make selecting the perfect tie easier! Out of respect for Andy's great forum, we try not to "plug" too often, but thanks for the set-up. Er, I mean, thanks for asking.


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

And the most important website of all time:

www.google.com

CT

Back off, man I'm a scientist. -- Dr. Peter Venkman


----------



## Cliff (Mar 10, 2005)

I thought Ask Andy was the most important website of all time??
https://askandyaboutclothes.com


----------



## ChubbyTiger (Mar 10, 2005)

Ah, but without Google, I wouldn't have found AAAC.

CT


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I kind of like this one:



fafblog? yes! fafblog!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

slashdot.com
maps.google.com
www.fark.com (It's not news, it's FARK!)
www.freshmeat.net
www.orbitz.com (Airline and hotel availability trolling)
www.switchboard.com (Outdated but still useful)
windowsupdate.microsoft.com (Security patch-o-rama!)
www.macnn.com (Macs don't need no stinkin' patches 
www.makezine.com
www.2600.com
www.reason.com
www.randi.org
www.arstechnica.com
us.imdb.com (US mirror is faster)
www.weatherunderground.com
www.xe.com (Currency converter)
www.sierratradingpost.com (Cheap, good clothes. Horray!)
www.slickdeals.net
www.kerneltraffic.org (Linux kernel drama)
www.warprecords.com (The best electronic music in the world)

Good/Fast/Cheap - Pick Two


----------



## SeaPlusPlus (Feb 11, 2003)

My "web site that I can't live without" is my link to my links...



Thank you...

Rich

Do the clothes suit you?
Do the clothes suit the occasion?
Do the clothes suit each other?


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

rash to suggest that I couldnt live with out one but

the website that allows me access to email
google
askandy
cadillacforums.com
facebook.com
the Westlaw "TWEN" UConn Law website since half my assignments are posted there


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

www.f1-live.com/en

www.formula1.com


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

www.harrybrowne.org
www.ebay.com
www.hotmail.com
www.askandyaboutclothes.com
www.google.com
www.lewrockwell.com
maddox.xmission.com
www.kurzweilai.net
www.wrestlingobserver.com


----------



## SeaPlusPlus (Feb 11, 2003)

Harry96:



> quote:
> www.harrybrowne.org


Harry, that web page pukes on itself when viewed in FireFox Browser...

Thank you...

Rich

Do the clothes suit you?
Do the clothes suit the occasion?
Do the clothes suit each other?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Obviously Google, AAAC, eBay for fun, plus the usual collection of local weather sites and road conditions (I live in Canada; we get snow). Here's some others, in no particular order...

For car people:
www.sniffpetrol.com

For movie people:
https://outnow.ch/media/img/

For people interested in...well read for yourself:
https://ex-millennialgirl.blogspot.com/

For writings by a man who spends hours at work debating with co-workers about where (and why) to place a comma in a sentence:

DD


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

https://www.answers.com

Really, really useful site!


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

AAAC. (lt's my main forum)

WWW.ROTTEN.COM (lt's a really sick and horrifying site)

A torture and serial killer forum (l'm not mentioning it).Only visit once in a while.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> AAAC. (lt's my main forum)
> WWW.ROTTEN.COM (lt's a really sick and horrifying site)
> A torture and serial killer forum (l'm not mentioning it).Only visit once in a while.
> *GR8MAN (The masterB8MAN). *


Classic, you sick bastard.

www.google.com
AAAC
SF
London Lounge
englishcut
richardjames.co.uk
My Yahoo! (customized to give weather, major currency rates and Purina Cat Tips at a glance)
www.economist.com
sierratradingpost.com
yoox.com
salon.com
cnn.com (in order to skew the Quickvote)
ebay
souliers.net
theosebes.com

-- l'homme-RJ


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

www.google.com
www.mozilla.org
www.askandyaboutclothes.com
www.thelondonlounge.net
www.amazon.com
www.sierratradingpost.com
the sites of my many creditors and a few actual bankers
and especially all those sites that decorum mandates remain unlisted on this forum

Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RJman (l won't call you Raj for the minute...Malinda is breathing heavily down my neck and l don't want to piss her off too much):

the only person l worship is Anne Wigmore. Here she is:

RJman (Raj): l bet my cat (The Hi Cat) is better than yours. l bet even Anne Wigmores was better.[] 
How about we start a Cat thread and we all post pics of our cats.[] The RJ cat must be posted too.[]

P.S: haven't received your email yet Malinda.

Regards: The shoeman.[]

*GR8MAN (The shoeman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

(norwegian style forum).
(norwegian hunter forum).
https://fjellforum.net (norwegian mountain hiker forum).
https://askandyaboutclothes.com
(photos from Voss and the mountains around there in the country of Kari Traa).
(from Voss in Norway, photos from the railway Bergen - Oslo).
https://www.sognafoto.no (photos from Sognefjorden area, Norway).
https://vikjavev.no (photos from Vik in Sogn, Norway, and many people emigrated from Sognefjorden to USA for many years ago).

And finally my own unfinished homepage:

Short and stout/heavyweight busdriver in Bergen, Norway. My favorite clothes are polywool trousers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2005)

life without SF proving tough


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

armourarchive.org
askandyaboutclothes.com
my yahoo groups

David

Everything went to hell when we let California have its own pizza.


----------



## J. Homely (Feb 7, 2006)

rhymezone.com
onelook.com
brighthand.com
google.com
amazon.com
imdb.com
slickdeals.net
cnet.com
commerceonline.com


----------



## zegnamtl (Apr 19, 2005)

news.bbc.co.uk 
with this, cnn is reduced to driftwood

Google

Ask Andy
London Lounge


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> ...
> theosebes.com
> ...


Ahem, almost: Theosebes.

Google (of course, operated off my Google toolbar)
AA
SF ()
Drudge
Instapundit
NYT (okay, I admit that I read it, but just for the pictures...)
CatsPause.com
ebay
STP
bluegrassbox.com
amazon.com
Mandolin Cafe
Image Shack
Theosebes 

Mentioned by Harry96 above, lewrockwell.com isn't bad.


----------



## bosthist (Apr 4, 2004)

A new (at least to me) website that is perfect for people with large book collections: https://www.librarything.com/index.php

It allows you to enter an ISBN number (or title or author) and then searches the Library of Congress, Amazon, or a number of other libraries to come back with the full bibliographic record for your book. You can then add the record to your own personal library. It can also tell you how many other people own the book, what books they have in their own libraries, etc.

Here is the beginnings of the catalog of my own library (I did 90 books or so in about an hour) so you can see how it works: https://www.librarything.com/catalog.php?view=bostonhistory


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by bosthist_
> 
> A new (at least to me) website that is perfect for people with large book collections: https://www.librarything.com/index.php
> 
> ...


I just signed up and added around 100 books in the last hour. Great site bosthist, thanks for posting it. Here's my catalog https://www.librarything.com/catalog.php?view=jpeirpont

Edit: For grammar then misspelled grammar.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

Andy's for sure.

www.umgf.com
www.rivbike.com
www.dpreview.com the forums

guit


----------



## Grayishhues (Feb 25, 2006)

www.addictinggames.com

The sound of silence, is deafening.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

This one is interesting:



********************************
"It's about time some publicly-spirited person told you where to get off. The trouble with you, Spode, is that just because you've succeeded in convincing a handful of half-wits to disfigure the London scene by going about in black shorts, you think you're someone."


----------



## Chris Despos (Nov 30, 2005)

about.com

Information and research on almost any topic you can think of.


----------

